# Bait Price Gouging



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Fred's in Waldorf 20.00 for blood worms .Always using gas as an excuse.Its called gouging.I only buy from mom and pop places not places like freds


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Eclipse1139 said:


> Fred's in Waldorf 20.00 for blood worms .Always using gas as an excuse.Its called gouging.I only buy from mom and pop places not places like freds


 They were 25 a bag in OBX last Fall.........ONLY thing I could get a pomp to hit as well.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Eclipse1139 said:


> Fred's in Waldorf 20.00 for blood worms .Always using gas as an excuse.Its called gouging.I only buy from mom and pop places not places like freds


How about you do a google search and see what 10 dozen blood worms cost shipped in from Maine? Try Bloodworms for sale and then Buy Live Bloodworms online..... the only place they come from is Maine and the harvesters only get a few hours per day to find them because of tides... . Here is a link to get you started. Worms have to be shipped Fed Ex overnight...Shipping is expensive. You will be quite surprised to find that the business youre slamming makes little profit on them.








Live Bloodworms


Saltwater fishing bait. Fish with Bloodworms.



www.wormman.com


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

One thing this thread did make me do was investigate something I really never had. I'll buy some (bloodworms) locally again but I hope to try a few things differently this year. I bought 4 bags in 2 weeks last year. With the much longer stay this year coming up I can't stomach spending that much again. That's not knocking the bloodworm industry, its just economics.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

West marine in Solomon island. $12 dollars last year. Fred’s always been high an hell. I don’t buy anything from them. Tackle box in Lexington park had decent prices last year.


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Danta said:


> West marine in Solomon island. $12 dollars last year. Fred’s always been high an hell. I don’t buy anything from them. Tackle box in Lexington park had decent prices last year.


Well the business I slammed and will continue to slam for gouging is in fact gouging.Funny though a good business called the tackle box has the same price as last year 15.00 and believe me theyll get my business from now on


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Good friend of mine was all up and down the NC coast last couple weeks. 15 bucks was the normal price he found at numerous places..............lets see next week how that holds up on the OBX and i am asking at several
different places....


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes the tackle box is not gouging period.15.00 same as last year.Love businesses that do business right.Unlike Fred's outdoors 20.00 rediculouse


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

7 eleven $16.99


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

anybody try lugworms?
I thought that was kind of pathetic when I heard about them but then I saw some guy with a box of them the other day and they actually looked very much like blood worms but I didn't have them myself or stick around long enough to know how well he did with them


----------



## maitretea (Mar 26, 2021)

dboyd said:


> anybody try lugworms?
> I thought that was kind of pathetic when I heard about them but then I saw some guy with a box of them the other day and they actually looked very much like blood worms but I didn't have them myself or stick around long enough to know how well he did with them


I used them a few times last year and did pretty well for spot/perch - I honestly feel like bloodworm fishbites work just as well as lugworms and as bloodworms (at least for spot/perch)


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Lug worm and ragworm(very large sandworms) are the go to baits in the UK. If the lug being sold here is the same as UK lug, then it's as juicy, if not more juicy, than bloodworm. Lug don't do well if you try to cut em for smaller baits, need to be fished whole. We used to keep em live in saltwater tanks. A good sized lug would be 8" usually 4-6". The regular ragworm were 4-10", but king rag would get huge 2-3'. Saw a king rag swimming once, looked like a centipede that had turned into a snake. There was white/silver ragworm as well. You had to know a spot to get it. Was banned in quite a few fishing matches.


----------

